# Pics of my perm!



## GoDawgs (Oct 13, 2013)

I got a cold perm about a month ago and thought I'd share pics.  I was so tired of my fine, lifeless hair that frizzed and had to be blown out and flat ironed every day.  In this photo, I just blow dried my hair for a few minutes with a diffuser.  I can also let it air dry and it doesn't look as full as this when I do.

It's easy to find pics of digital perms but so few people get cold perms these days that pics are hard to find!  I hadn't had a perm since probably 1990 and I was scared, but I'm super happy with how it turned out.


----------



## feemia (Oct 14, 2013)

I like it. I have very fine hair also and I used to always have it permed. Do you know what size rods were used? I always wanted loose curls like you have but my stylist wouldnt do it. She said loose curl wouldn't last in my hair.


----------



## GoDawgs (Oct 14, 2013)

My stylist used 1" rods.  It's already loosened a good bit and I do think I'll have to get it repermed every 8 - 10 weeks.  Hopefully no longer using the flat iron and using very little heat now will make up for all the chemicals that I'll be putting on my hair.

I'm having trouble getting the photo to post for some reason, but this is how my hair looked after letting it air dry just a couple days after my perm.  The curls have definitely loosened since then.

http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/originals/17/2f/2a/172f2a1fcf42111bda14477d13c7d6e9.jpg


----------



## lilsxkitten (Oct 14, 2013)

I love the texture! Looks great!


----------



## GoDawgs (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love the texture! Looks great!
Thank you!


----------



## Chai (Oct 16, 2013)

i love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ItsHollyAgain (Oct 17, 2013)

Love it! It looks great with your hair. I had a perm many years ago but it never turned out that nice!


----------



## Poly88 (Oct 21, 2013)

I love your curls! You should post a picture before your perm, like a before and after? :$


----------



## GoDawgs (Oct 22, 2013)

This is before, except it had grown out a couple inches.  It took a lot of work when it was straight - blow dry with round brush and flat iron every day, and then it would still get frizzy and start to look gross by the end of the day.  I went with the perm because I wanted something lower maintenance, and it's exactly what I hoped for.


----------



## GoDawgs (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Poly88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love your curls! You should post a picture before your perm, like a before and after? :$ 
 
Done!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Poly88 (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *GoDawgs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is before, except it had grown out a couple inches.  It took a lot of work when it was straight - blow dry with round brush and flat iron every day, and then it would still get frizzy and start to look gross by the end of the day.  I went with the perm because I wanted something lower maintenance, and it's exactly what I hoped for. 








Wow! You're lucky that you can wear your hair however you want and still look great! I understand what you went through cause it's a pain in the butt blow-drying it and iron it almost everyday. I got sick of it &amp; now I leave it "al natural" haha, which its not straight straight but it has some light waves on bottom...Love it both ways, thank you for sharing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessicaBonn (Oct 25, 2013)

Hey nice perm! I feel you when you say you wanted to have an hair cut with low maintenance.


----------



## medspa (Oct 28, 2013)

Really i like that a lot. awesome texture and work.


----------



## dwamk (Nov 8, 2013)

gorgeous!


----------



## Amara18 (Nov 8, 2013)

It's really nice! New look for a change. =)


----------



## BoySarah (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *GoDawgs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a cold perm about a month ago and thought I'd share pics.  I was so tired of my fine, lifeless hair that frizzed and had to be blown out and flat ironed every day.  In this photo, I just blow dried my hair for a few minutes with a diffuser.  I can also let it air dry and it doesn't look as full as this when I do.

It's easy to find pics of digital perms but so few people get cold perms these days that pics are hard to find!  I hadn't had a perm since probably 1990 and I was scared, but I'm super happy with how it turned out.




I really love how you hair turned out.  My hair is straight and my stylist suggested a perm.  I probably should.  My hair is a little longer than yours and it may loosen more.  I would love it as pretty as your!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 31, 2013)

Oooh Nice! I like it. Looks very pretty. I like it better than the straight so if it's easier to maintain that's just icing


----------



## feemia (Dec 31, 2013)

GoDawgs, do you have any current pics? I'd like to see how it's held up.


----------



## Tater (Dec 31, 2013)

It's really beautiful! I love the soft waves. Makes me want to try it.


----------



## jm8012741 (Jan 8, 2014)

nice hair style


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 8, 2014)

I agree, the perm turned out great. i have long heair and when I had a perm (twice) about 8-10 years ago it just didn't turn out that nice. love how it turned out and the color as well.


----------



## Petson (Jan 9, 2014)

About your hair it looks good and fine and even my hair is curly and i love curly hair very much and thanks for the post.

____________________________________________________________________

Aromatic polyamide


----------



## dennis1933 (Jan 17, 2014)

I like it , it's better than before, at least for my taste


----------



## GoDawgs (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

GoDawgs, do you have any current pics? I'd like to see how it's held up.
I do!  Let me find them!


----------



## GoDawgs (Jan 17, 2014)

Four months later and I still love it!  I'd like to make it another two months so I perm only twice a year, but I might break down and re-perm next month.


----------



## feemia (Jan 17, 2014)

I love it! I haven't had a perm for years, but this makes me want to get one.  I even checked with my mom to make sure my old stylist hasn't retired since not many people know how to do them anymore.  I might make a special trip to visit mom and get my hair done.


----------



## shinycurls (Jan 19, 2014)

cool result! you should use Argan oil to hydrate and define your curls now !


----------



## GoDawgs (Jan 19, 2014)

Seeing this thread and pics of my original curls made me decide to go ahead and re-perm today.  My stylist is my friend, so it's easy to get something done last minute.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  She said it's fine to perm again at four months, but she'll have to give me a good trim since we bleached the ends with ombre color a couple months ago.  I'm looking forward to tighter curls later today!!


----------



## feemia (Jan 19, 2014)

How exciting, and you're so lucky to have a friend do it!  

I need to find a local stylist, instead of driving an hour, but it's scary looking for someone new to put chemicals on your hair.  My old stylist where my mom lives has done all but 2 on the perms that I've had in my life.  The 2 where I went to someone else were bad experiences.


----------



## BoySarah (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *GoDawgs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seeing this thread and pics of my original curls made me decide to go ahead and re-perm today.  My stylist is my friend, so it's easy to get something done last minute.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  She said it's fine to perm again at four months, but she'll have to give me a good trim since we bleached the ends with ombre color a couple months ago.  I'm looking forward to tighter curls later today!!
I can't wait to see the results!


----------



## GoDawgs (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BoySarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't wait to see the results!
Ummmm, check out my new recent thread called something like "Help - I think my hair is fried."  LOL.  I like the curl, but I wish I had stopped highlighting/bleaching when I started perming because my hair is now dry and damaged. 

ETA here is the link.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140406/help-i-think-my-hair-is-fried


----------



## lebeautydiaries (Jan 20, 2014)

I love it! Looks very natural  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ysabelle Sofia (Jan 23, 2014)

Wow! It is really nice and it looks so natural. I love your hair color. How do you maintain your curls? It really look well maintained even after four months. Your hair stylist had done a great job on your hair. I am planning to have the same hairstyle on summer. Love your hair girl!


----------



## lacylei (Jan 23, 2014)

looks really great. Is a cold perm diffrent thanb a regular perm?


----------



## feemia (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *lacylei* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

looks really great. Is a cold perm diffrent thanb a regular perm?


A cold perm actually is a regular perm. I think "cold" was added to differentiate it from a digital perm which uses heat.


----------



## Ysabelle Sofia (Mar 20, 2014)

I get curious with the hot or cold perm, what about the permanent perm?  I have not tried to go to the parlor to have my new hairstyle but I will maintain my long hair.  I want to have curly hair for a change, big curls I think.  How long will the cold or hot perm stay?


----------



## Courtnee (Mar 20, 2014)

Nice, I like it alot.


----------



## GoDawgs (May 12, 2014)

Ysabelle Sofia said:


> Wow! It is really nice and it looks so natural. I love your hair color. How do you maintain your curls? It really look well maintained even after four months. Your hair stylist had done a great job on your hair. I am planning to have the same hairstyle on summer. Love your hair girl!


Thanks!  I wash two to three times a week with a cleansing conditioner, comb a curl cream through my hair, scrunch with my hands, and then blow dry about 90% dry with a diffuser.


----------

